# (KS) HRCH UH- TTF Apache's Lil Triton Magnea - MH British Black Lab



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

*HRCH UH - TTF APACHE’S LIL TRITON MAGNEA – MH*

*We are releasing a limited number of breedings- frozen only – while Tri is campaigning and training for his QAA and third NMH pass. *

*Tri has currently run in 4 AKC Field Trial Quals. He has finished 2 and received a JAM. He has also received qualifying passes in 2 Master National Hunt Tests and is qualified to run in the 2013 Master National. Tri is in training with Dan Heard of Downtown Retrievers (can be contacted for a reference) and will be handled by him as well. *

*Since Tri is in training and currently competing, there will be NO natural or fresh chilled semen available. He has been collected and frozen semen is available and is stored with Dr. Kent Law at Symbioun. His website is: www.symvet.com. Insemination can be done there; they have one of the highest success rates in the country, having done over 45,000 to date with an average litter size of 5-6 pups. Or it can be shipped at buyer’s expense. *

*Guarantee on litter size: 1 pup will receive half of stud fee back, and 2+ pups are considered a full litter. *
*Stud fee is currently set at $850.00 per breeding. This will increase with additional titles (MNH- HOF, QAA) . *

*Tri’s health clearances are:*

*OFA Hips “Excellent” LR-182031E24M-PI*
*OFA Elbows “Normal” LR-EL43719M24-PI*
*CERF “Clear” No inherited eye disease found LR-367459*
*CNM “Clear” LR-CNM09-642-M-PIV*
*EIC “Clear” D09-028463 Through Univ. MN*
*PRA “Carrier” 11-10120 Through OptiGen*

*He is registered with both AKC and UKC*
*Color: Black (may carry yellow)*
*Weight: 70+*
*DOB: 5/28/2007*
*Pedigree link: *

*http://gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=106106*

CONTACT: CHRIS PENNINGTON (OWNER) FOR MORE INFORMATION
913-702-4096
OR EMAIL AT:
[email protected]


----------

